# Comb of a Cockerel?



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Peter is a Mottled Cochin Bantam. He is two weeks and two days old. Does his comb make him look like a cockerel?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Still to early to tell by only looking at the one chick. Do you have another of the same breed that has a smaller comb?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

No, he's the only one I have of this breed.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You really can't tell by the comb at that age. Sorry!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

That's okay! I'm just so anxious.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

He's a month old today! His comb is getting darker and more red in color. Do pullets do this also, or can I be sure he's a Peter and not an Alice? Haha. He's also developing wattles!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Updating in case someone is searching for answers! I am almost positive he's a cockerel. Quick photo...









He's 5 weeks old.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yea, it's a bouncing baby boy!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> Oh yea, it's a bouncing baby boy!


And he's a sweet one! Hopefully he stays that way.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

That would be a roo!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

He's a cutie!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

CrazyBirdLady12 said:


> He's a cutie!


Thank you!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I love cochin bantams! They are just so fluffy! The feathers make them look bigger than their actual size.


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

I have lf cochins, 35 and 32 days old. Their combs are half that size and light pink. Their waddles are also half that size, but dark pink. My 36 day old has a small pale comb and virtually no waddles.
If banties and large fowl mature the same, maybe there is a hope I have 3 girls......because none look like your beautiful Peter.


----------

